# New DSB Video: Canal 1-12-13



## WesNewATV (Jun 10, 2011)

Our latest video


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

All I seen was cha-ching everywhere 900's


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

Love it,some of the best camera work I've seen a mud vid


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

daggum yall picked a cold time to go ha


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> All I seen was cha-ching everywhere 900's


O yea some change was dropped on those puppies.

(rather be snapping axles then tapatalking)


----------

